# Anyone here a hard gainer?



## BeingReborn (Aug 27, 2015)

anyone find it hard to make gains?

what's the best way round it?


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

My mate Ste


----------



## JohhnyC (Mar 16, 2015)

Without a doubt, naturally stick thin, think Rodney Trotter, At 20 I was 6'3" and 10.5st looked like I escaped from Auschwitz

Last 10 years hover between 13.5st - 15st (peaked), carry little too much around the gut. Leanest and strongest would be about 14st

Best thing for me is always Big heavy compound movements + weights, forget things like cutting, toning, minor shite like forearm curls etc ALWAYS train to failure unless fatigue starts to set in, then week off

And eat, a LOT, if you can't eat, drink the shakes + peanut butter (not the supermarket stuff) + banana etc

I am adamant cardio (within reason!) is always a positive for weight training in my view. Attitudes seems to have changed now (for the better) but once cardio was seen as the nemesis of weight training. Fitter cardiovascular system, faster you recover during a session in the gym and outside , less out of breath you will be when panting doing squats, higher lung capacity etc


----------



## Irondan (Nov 23, 2014)

Make sure that you eat enough food. My friend growing up was really skinny and said that he always was eating, but when we once monitored what he ate it was far off what he needed. You skinny guys just naturally dont eat as much as us chubsters.

At the time (going back many years) there were shakes called I believe Megamass 2000 which were just full of calories. He started having a couple of these everyday and results and strength came quickly afterwards.


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

If you look at most people in gym then I think most are hard gainers. I started off with split routines but when I switched to full body workout mad much faster progress. You focus more energy on the big exercises and have more rest days.


----------



## BeingReborn (Aug 27, 2015)

I am pretty much training to failure on every set. Through tracking exactly what I eat all of this week, I am eating on average 4500 calories a day. I've lost weight this week even though I've been eating like a machine and training. My metabolism is running like a train, probably due to my illness. Is there anything I can have that is a shake or a drink with calories in, sick of eating constantly and can't take in enough calories to train harder. It is so frustrating.


----------



## dannythinx (Oct 4, 2014)

JohhnyC said:


> Without a doubt, naturally stick thin, think Rodney Trotter, At 20 I was 6'3" and 10.5st looked like I escaped from Auschwitz
> 
> Last 10 years hover between 13.5st - 15st (peaked), carry little too much around the gut. Leanest and strongest would be about 14st
> 
> ...


Commen sense approach and spot on. I was skinny now I'm not. Big compound movements with a lot of weight. Eat a lot. It's no more complicated


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Used to think I was a hardgainer.........realised I wasn't eating enough.

Is there really such a thing as a hard gainer?


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

You keep posting the same kind of thread

You have this big medical condition so go see a doctor an ask them n stop posting shite


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

dannythinx said:


> Commen sense approach and spot on. I was skinny now I'm not. Big compound movements with a lot of weight. Eat a lot. It's no more complicated





FelonE said:


> Used to think I was a hardgainer.........realised I wasn't eating enough.
> 
> Is there really such a thing as a hard gainer?


Spot on. Eat, train, eat, train, eat, train. And train fcukin hard!!


----------



## dannythinx (Oct 4, 2014)

mrwright said:


> You keep posting the same kind of thread
> 
> You have this big medical condition so go see a doctor an ask them n stop posting shite


Op wants someone to say aas and pm a source. IMO.


----------



## mr small (Apr 18, 2005)

BeingReborn said:


> anyone find it hard to make gains?
> 
> what's the best way round it?


hard gainer is a misconception , everyone can gain weight with the correct calorie Intake, if your mate is naturally a stick insect then he needs to eat like never before and this is why people say they cannot gain weight ....carbs should be high along with decent quality protein intake


----------



## dannythinx (Oct 4, 2014)

No such thing as a hardgainer. You either a. Don't lift heavy enough b. Don't lift often enough. C. Don't use mainly compound exercises. D. Don't lift long enough per session. E. Don't eat enough. Oorrrr a mixture of all components.

dont pick up a training programme off bodybuilding.com and think we'll it says 10 reps I've done 10 reps why ain't I looking like Arnold? Focus on stressing the muscle if you need more sets then what's in the programme do more sets. Always be focusing on progressive overload.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

BeingReborn said:


> anyone find it hard to make gains?
> 
> what's the best way round it?


Train and eat consistently for years.


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Used to think I was a hardgainer.........realised I wasn't eating enough.
> 
> Is there really such a thing as a hard gainer?


No such thing whatsoever mate, spot on. If you're not gaining it's because you need to eat a bit more and put in a bit more fu**ing effort in the gym and bust your bollocks to progress through the weights.


----------



## BeingReborn (Aug 27, 2015)

mrwright said:


> You keep posting the same kind of thread
> 
> You have this big medical condition so go see a doctor an ask them n stop posting shite


That's not very nice is it?

As I've already mentioned in my threads, my Doctors are at a loss with this condition, Dieticians don't know how to treat it and I'm now in the territory of just trying things and trying to manage it alongside my training.

If you don't like my threads, you don't have to read them. I've got every right to post here, same as anyone else.

It's not "shite" as you put it, this is my reality, my life.

Grow a soul sometime.


----------



## BeingReborn (Aug 27, 2015)

JohhnyC said:


> Without a doubt, naturally stick thin, think Rodney Trotter, At 20 I was 6'3" and 10.5st looked like I escaped from Auschwitz
> 
> Last 10 years hover between 13.5st - 15st (peaked), carry little too much around the gut. Leanest and strongest would be about 14st
> 
> ...


Laughing at "escaped from Auschwitz". But I see you managed to make gains, so it is possible.

Nice one. So if I was doing more deadlifts, squats, etc, it would be optimal by the sounds of it.

I do think you have something with the cardio...I saw a training programme on another site and it advocated no rest between sets, it was called accelerated cardio or something like that, cannot recall exactly.

Thanks for your input, appreciate it.


----------



## BeingReborn (Aug 27, 2015)

dannythinx said:


> Op wants someone to say aas and pm a source. IMO.


Mate, I don't even know what AAS means, so you're way off the mark there. I'd prefer to know some good shakes or drinks that are high calorie if anything!


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

> That's not very nice is it?
> 
> As I've already mentioned in my threads, my Doctors are at a loss with this condition, Dieticians don't know how to treat it and I'm now in the territory of just trying things and trying to manage it alongside my training.
> 
> ...


what medical condition do you have that stops you gaining ?


----------



## Test-e (Mar 26, 2014)

I've always preferred volume & high-er intensity training than heavy weights.

Sometimes lifting heavy though.

My point is you should enjoy the gym, pick a routine you like and you'll find progress comes a lot easier than pushing yourself through something you hate day by day. Same goes for eating.


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

make your own weight gainer;

scoop of whey - 100 cals

banana - 100-130 cals

500ml milk - about 250 cals

tablespoon peanut butter 120 cals

add some oats 50g - about 200cals

tablespoon olive oil - 120 cals.

and work out in the lower rep range, something like stronglifts 5x5


----------



## Ian_Montrose (Nov 13, 2007)

Based on my personal observation of the forum over the years, most of the people who refuse to commit to consistent effective training and nutrition are hard gainers.


----------



## lambrettalad (May 3, 2012)

I went through all the thinking I was a 'hardgainer' thing but seriously found I wasn't eating enough, training heavy enough and not sleeping well. Some people do find it harder to gain muscle than others in the same way that some find it harder to drop fat or lose weight. I fall into the second category and if I do not train consistently and eat I drop weigh rapidly, thats just the way it is.

I dont often post photos on here but I was sorting through some old holiday footage and came across me in Portugal with my family so grabbed a couple of screen shots, I wasnt training here but thought I was eating 'healthily' though. Looking back I look horrible, a stiff breeze would have knocked me over! I joined a 'strongman' style gym and took the advice of others who trained there and things changed. Train heavy, eat big and sleep well. I was given a compound style routine where I trained heavy weights low reps and got a bit bigger and a lot stronger.

In my holiday photos I am probably about 168lb, {12 stone) I always weighed about that. In the recent photos I am approx 200lb (just over 14 stone) at 6'1" in height.

I would also like to point out that I do not train as constantly as I would like to and my diet is not what I want but these are governed by what oil rig I am working on at the time, the point is that I still managed to make gains by knuckling down and stop making 'hardgainer' excuses.

I am still not where I want to be, I would like to get to 210lb (15 stone) but I am pleased with the progress I've made.

No such thing has a 'hardgainer'.....


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

BeingReborn said:


> That's not very nice is it?
> 
> As I've already mentioned in my threads, my Doctors are at a loss with this condition, Dieticians don't know how to treat it and I'm now in the territory of just trying things and trying to manage it alongside my training.
> 
> ...


well if doctors dont know how to help how is getting generic advice from strangers that know nothing about it going to be aany better?

If you wnt to ggain eat more if you want to lose eat less


----------



## BeingReborn (Aug 27, 2015)

mrwright said:


> well if doctors dont know how to help how is getting generic advice from strangers that know nothing about it going to be aany better?
> 
> If you wnt to ggain eat more if you want to lose eat less


Why don't you ask Rick Simpson the same question.

Moron.


----------



## lambrettalad (May 3, 2012)

BeingReborn said:


> Why don't you ask Rick Simpson the same question.
> 
> Moron.


you're not on about the same Rick Simpson who claims to have cured his own cancer and is now selling his 'cure' ???


----------



## Fbmmofo (Feb 10, 2015)

Why don't you post up your current diet and training plan?


----------



## BeingReborn (Aug 27, 2015)

lambrettalad said:


> you're not on about the same Rick Simpson who claims to have cured his own cancer and is now selling his 'cure' ???


Well, he's still alive - and not pumping his body full of toxic Big Pharma drugs.

The work he does on promoting health and raising awareness of alternative medicine is superb.

He's alive, full of vitality and cancer free. That's good enough for me.


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

mrwright said:


> well if doctors dont know how to help how is getting generic advice from strangers that know nothing about it going to be aany better?
> 
> If you wnt to ggain eat more if you want to lose eat less


Why do you think a doctor would be able to give you better weight lifting advice than a group of experienced weight lifters?


----------



## BeingReborn (Aug 27, 2015)

monkeybiker said:


> Why do you think a doctor would able to give you better weight lifting advice than a group of experienced weight lifters?


Absolutely bang on.

If I had a quid for every piece of bullshit "advice" I've ever been given by Doctors, I'd be rich.

Their solution to everything is doling out reams of toxic drugs that they do not understand and that generally make you sicker longer term. That is not medicine.

My last doc told me not to exercise and if I wanted to build muscle, flex my quads while sitting in front of the telly! Freakin' hilarious.


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

> Absolutely bang on.
> 
> If I had a quid for every piece of bullshit "advice" I've ever been given by Doctors, I'd be rich.
> 
> ...


whats wrong with you, what is this medical condition you have ?


----------



## lambrettalad (May 3, 2012)

BeingReborn said:


> Well, he's still alive - and not pumping his body full of toxic Big Pharma drugs.
> 
> The work he does on promoting health and raising awareness of alternative medicine is superb.
> 
> He's alive, full of vitality and cancer free. That's good enough for me.


you are very rapidly losing any credibility you may have left on this form mate

please read this, there are many many others to read also.

http://skepdic.com/ricksimpson.html

If cannabis was the 'wonder cure' he claims it to be the big pharma companies would be all over it, do you think they would let the possible billions of dollars to be made slip through their fingers?

The bloke is a crook, by the way I am cancer free and full of vitality and every day I have a wank.........do you think I might be on to something?


----------



## BeingReborn (Aug 27, 2015)

lambrettalad said:


> you are very rapidly losing any credibility you may have left on this form mate
> 
> please read this, there are many many others to read also.
> 
> ...


Once you've cured your own cancer you can call Rick Simpson a crook. If he was a crook, he wouldn't have spent thousands of hours helping others at no cost, writing books and giving away information. Read up on the reasons why he started charging for cannabis oil before you read some bullshit internet site, do you not realise there is a huge smear campaign against anyone that threatens the Big Pharma establishment? Come on, wakey wakey. Read between the lines.

I couldn't give a f*ck what you think about my credibility. I'm not here to seek your approval. I don't need you to validate my existence.

There are reasons Big Pharma companies are not all over cannabis for cancer. Chemotherapy and other cancer drugs are a multi-billion dollar global industry. Cannabis can be grown for pennies by anyone. It's not rocket science.

Pharma companies are all over *medical *cannabis now, mainly looking at developing high CBD low THC strains, not just for cancer but for many other conditions.

Here's just one big pharmaceutical company that has a huge plantation in the UK and is already working on patenting certain cannabinoids:

http://www.gwpharm.com/GW%20Pharmaceuticals%20plc%20Announces%20US%20Patent%20Allowance%20for%20Use%20of%20Cannabinoids%20in%20Treating%20Glioma.aspx

The fact is that there is no big money to be made from a plant that grows out of the ground and that is why medicalisation and hybridisation is now being done by big companies and changes to patenting and seed laws. You are so misinformed about this it is not even funny.


----------



## lambrettalad (May 3, 2012)

Touchy f*cker aren't you mate.

Are you about 12 years old?


----------



## dannythinx (Oct 4, 2014)

BeingReborn said:


> Mate, I don't even know what AAS means, so you're way off the mark there. I'd prefer to know some good shakes or drinks that are high calorie if anything!


400ml whole milk. Two scoops protein powder. 3 raw eggs. 70g oats. 1dessert spoon olive oil. One medium banana. Some ice cubes. Blend it all up if a bit thick add a little water. Chug that down


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

dannythinx said:


> Op wants someone to say aas and pm a source. IMO.


op is female


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

BeingReborn said:


> anyone find it hard to make gains?
> 
> what's the best way round it?


we were discussing cutting and how you would go about just days ago...???

Set a goal, take steps to achieve goal.


----------



## BeingReborn (Aug 27, 2015)

Dark sim said:


> we were discussing cutting and how you would go about just days ago...???
> 
> Set a goal, take steps to achieve goal.


Hi again

Yes I tried going down to under 4000 cals a day but that was by reducing carbs and within a few days started dropping weight fast and lost muscle already. Gutted. And just could not go at it as hard as normal in the gym. Totally felt the difference, no strength. It's really frustrating and annoying. Spoke to a few people and they said someone like me can't cut down on carbs so just eat more and just train harder and give it time. Trying to up my weights sessions to 4 a week but then I'm having to eat like a machine. It's insane.

Edit - PS tried to pm you but it won't let me.


----------



## Brook877 (May 16, 2012)

Hardgainer; noun, from the Latin nogainious, someone who can't/won't follow a eating plan and/or a training plan.

Seriously answer the questions regarding your medical issue, current diet and training, if people know what you're doing now they'll be able to offer tweeks to make things more productive.

wasn't you asking about dieting, fat loss and dnp earlier? Make your mind up what you want to achieve and go for one goal at a time, makes things a lot simpler.


----------



## BeingReborn (Aug 27, 2015)

Brook877 said:


> Hardgainer; noun, from the Latin nogainious, someone who can't/won't follow a eating plan and/or a training plan.
> 
> Seriously answer the questions regarding your medical issue, current diet and training, if people know what you're doing now they'll be able to offer tweeks to make things more productive.
> 
> wasn't you asking about dieting, fat loss and dnp earlier? Make your mind up what you want to achieve and go for one goal at a time, makes things a lot simpler.


Why don't you answer the question posed in the thread.

I'll decide what questions I answer in my own thread, not you.


----------



## lambrettalad (May 3, 2012)

the question you asked was:

*anyone find it hard to make gains?*

*what's the best way round it?*

I posted up an answer and so have a few others. To help you better you have been asked for your training and diet specifics also the 'medical' condition you claim to have but you are always evasive and swerve the questions.

What is your current routine?

What is your diet?

What is the 'medical' condition?

Current stats also.


----------



## Brook877 (May 16, 2012)

BeingReborn said:


> Why don't you answer the question posed in the thread.
> 
> I'll decide what questions I answer in my own thread, not you.


You're making this harder than it needs to be, people are taking their time to try and help you, and you're being a nuisance.

The questions people are asking you are being asked because they are they key to "hardgainer problems"

But to play it your way, I used to think I was, then I addressed the points people are trying to help you with regarding diet and training and I started making progress, and for reference by making progress I mean going from 12st at over 6ft, to 19st, I'm currently cutting and am down to around 16.5st, manipulating body weight is case of playing with intake and expenditure, thus sort out your diet and training.


----------



## BeingReborn (Aug 27, 2015)

lambrettalad said:


> the question you asked was:
> 
> *anyone find it hard to make gains?*
> 
> ...


Bull. All of that stuff has been discussed to death literally in other threads. The purpose of this thread is not to go over the same ground yet again.

The question was anyone find it hard to make gains and what's the best way round it, because I want to hear experience from *legitimate *hard gainers and there is such a thing, especially people with insanely high metabolisms.

Now, either answer the question asked and lend your experience in being a hard gainer or stop derailing my thread with bullsh*t.


----------



## BeingReborn (Aug 27, 2015)

Brook877 said:


> But to play it your way, I used to think I was, then I addressed the points people are trying to help you with regarding diet and training and I started making progress, and for reference by making progress I mean going from 12st at over 6ft, to 19st, I'm currently cutting and am down to around 16.5st, manipulating body weight is case of playing with intake and expenditure, thus sort out your diet and training.


There. That wasn't difficult was it.

What did you do precisely to gain 7 stone?


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

lambrettalad said:


> the question you asked was:
> 
> *anyone find it hard to make gains?*
> 
> ...





Brook877 said:


> You're making this harder than it needs to be, people are taking their time to try and help you, and you're being a nuisance.
> 
> The questions people are asking you are being asked because they are they key to "hardgainer problems"
> 
> But to play it your way, I used to think I was, then I addressed the points people are trying to help you with regarding diet and training and I started making progress, and for reference by making progress I mean going from 12st at over 6ft, to 19st, I'm currently cutting and am down to around 16.5st, manipulating body weight is case of playing with intake and expenditure, thus sort out your diet and training.





BeingReborn said:


> Bull. All of that stuff has been discussed to death literally in other threads. The purpose of this thread is not to go over the same ground yet again.
> 
> The question was anyone find it hard to make gains and what's the best way round it, because I want to hear experience from *legitimate *hard gainers and there is such a thing, especially people with insanely high metabolisms.
> 
> Now, either answer the question asked and lend your experience in being a hard gainer or stop derailing my thread with bullsh*t.





BeingReborn said:


> There. That wasn't difficult was it.
> 
> What did you do precisely to gain 7 stone?


Op you can't just assume that everyone has read your other thread. If you make reference to your medical conditions then expect people to ask you for more info.

The majority of people here are taking time to try to help you but unless you lose the attitude then you'll get no sensible answers.

Just as you have the right to post threads and ask questions everyone else has the right to do the same regardless wether you like it or not

Imo there is no such thing as a hard gainer. Its tantamount to calling yourself a hard loser. It's simple, find what works for you re eating.


----------



## Brook877 (May 16, 2012)

BeingReborn said:


> There. That wasn't difficult was it.
> 
> What did you do precisely to gain 7 stone?


Try reading all of a reply rather than just the bits you want to,

I gaining weight by addressing my diet, like all "hardgainers" I thought I was eating a lot, but just thinking you eat more than your peers is a useless observation, I gradually increased my intake until I could gain, I manipulated different marcos to learn what worked for composition, personally cutting for me is most successful low carb, gaining is high everything.

Do you know what your current or maintenance intake is?

manipulating weight and body composition is a direct correlation to manipulating food and training, there is no magic.


----------



## lambrettalad (May 3, 2012)

fiery little boy aren't you, did you see me derailing your thread......no thought not.

you expect everything to be given to you but to give nothing back.

If you look back over you thread I answered your question and even posted photos to prove that I was once a really skinny f*cker also

The way you keep flying off the handle leads me to believe that you're either really young or really immature either way mate you're never going to accept anyone's advice.

You want a nice 'easy' way...Well its not easy 'sunshine' You need to EAT A LOT, TRAIN HARD AND SLEEP. Its not rocket science.


----------



## BeingReborn (Aug 27, 2015)

Brook877 said:


> Try reading all of a reply rather than just the bits you want to,
> 
> I gaining weight by addressing my diet, like all "hardgainers" I thought I was eating a lot, but just thinking you eat more than your peers is a useless observation, I gradually increased my intake until I could gain, I manipulated different marcos to learn what worked for composition, personally cutting for me is most successful low carb, gaining is high everything.
> 
> ...


Lol. You're as guilt of selective reading as me. 

What amount of cals did you need to go up to in order to gain?

From tracking, my current maintenance is around 4000-5000 cals a day, I kind of stay static at that. When I start doing harder training or more training, I need more as I just haven't got the energy and this is where I'm struggling, I can't physically eat any more, that's why I wondered what people who are genuine hard gainers i.e. rapid metabolisms, do to get around that.


----------



## BeingReborn (Aug 27, 2015)

lambrettalad said:


> fiery little *boy* aren't you, did you see me derailing your thread......no thought not.


Looool. I didn't see you reading it properly either, you donut. 

Gutting myself laughing here.


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

BeingReborn said:


> Bull. All of that stuff has been discussed to death literally in other threads. The purpose of this thread is not to go over the same ground yet again.
> 
> The question was anyone find it hard to make gains and what's the best way round it, because I want to hear experience from *legitimate *hard gainers and there is such a thing, especially people with insanely high metabolisms.
> 
> Now, either answer the question asked and lend your experience in being a hard gainer or stop derailing my thread with bullsh*t.


You can't assume we've all read your other thread though. Asking about your medical condition is necessary as it can change things.

tgere's certainly no such thing as a hard gainer, it's merely a term coined by the fitness industry to sell shyte "muscle gain formulas" to people that apparently struggle to gain weight, whenthe reality is that they're eating under their TDEE. There are some that have better metabolisms than others of course, but the same principle applies - we all have a TDEE, if you exceed that TDEE (whether you have a BMR of 1000kcal or 5000kcal) you'll put on weight. Some of the lads on here have to eat 5000+ a day just to lean bulk, but they don't call themselves hard gainers, they just crack on and get eating.


----------



## Brook877 (May 16, 2012)

BeingReborn said:


> Lol. You're as guilt of selective reading as me.
> 
> What amount of cals did you need to go up to in order to gain?
> 
> From tracking, my current maintenance is around 4000-5000 cals a day, I kind of stay static at that. When I start doing harder training or more training, I need more as I just haven't got the energy and this is where I'm struggling, I can't physically eat any more, that's why I wondered what people who are genuine hard gainers i.e. rapid metabolisms, do to get around that.


It's irrelevant how many cals I eat, cal intake is a personal thing.

But eating over 5k is a lot of food, but hardly impossible, one of the reasons I and others asked about your medical issue is to see what, if anything had been prescribed, high cal/protein shakes etc.


----------



## BeingReborn (Aug 27, 2015)

I'mNotAPervert! said:


> You can't assume we've all read your other thread though. Asking about your medical condition is necessary as it can change things.
> 
> tgere's certainly no such thing as a hard gainer, it's merely a term coined by the fitness industry to sell shyte "muscle gain formulas" to people that apparently struggle to gain weight, whenthe reality is that they're eating under their TDEE. There are some that have better metabolisms than others of course, but the same principle applies - we all have a TDEE, if you exceed that TDEE (whether you have a BMR of 1000kcal or 5000kcal) you'll put on weight. Some of the lads on here have to eat 5000+ a day just to lean bulk, but they don't call themselves hard gainers, they just crack on and get eating.


With respect I disagree.

5000 calories a day to lean bulk is one thing.

5000 calories a day just to maintain your weight without even doing any exercise is entirely another.

There is such a thing as a hard gainer, whether it's because of a medical condition (like mine, i.e. Insulinoma as per other threads) or whether they just have a stupidly fast metabolism.

It's taken me YEARS to get my weight up to where it is now, but now I want to build muscle and drop bodyfat, but I need to eat insane amounts just to function.

You've just never met a true hard gainer but it does exist.


----------



## lambrettalad (May 3, 2012)

are you female? I did see a post earlier that said the OP was female but I didn't believe it.


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

BeingReborn said:


> Lol. You're as guilt of selective reading as me.
> 
> What amount of cals did you need to go up to in order to gain?
> 
> From tracking, my current maintenance is around 4000-5000 cals a day, I kind of stay static at that. When I start doing harder training or more training, I need more as I just haven't got the energy and this is where I'm struggling, I can't physically eat any more, that's why I wondered what people who are genuine hard gainers i.e. rapid metabolisms, do to get around that.


Right, finally, a bit of info we can work with :lol: You've just gotta be smart. Use foods that are easy to swallow down, low in volume and high in calories. Olive oil, walnut oil and other stuff is very good for sprinkling over food and into shakes to increase the caloric content dramatically. Sugary snacks are not only calorific but also often leave you feeling hungrier than when you started eating them. Pasta is a great carb choice, 500 calories in a couple of handfuls of dried stuff - mix pasta with some meat, some pesto, cheese and extra olive oil and you can get somewhere between 1-2000 calories in a single meal.

You also need to find what meal frequency works for you. I find that eating small and regular meals keeps me feeling fuller, whereas if I'm shooting for 4000 a day then 4 big meals is quite easy to manage.

Also, feel free to slip in the odd kebab, pizza or McDonalds if you're particularly struggling one day


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

Not sure what answers you are expecting here. We cannot address your medical condition. And I'm sorry you have not tried cutting becuase we only spoke about this a.few days ago. Then you after speaking to a few people that tell you can't.cut, sorry but that is bs.

If you want to gain weight you eat more, if you want to lose weight, you eat less. An easy way to add calories are shakes, with oats, whey and olive oil. Use sugars as an easy way to consume kcals.


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

BeingReborn said:


> With respect I disagree.
> 
> 5000 calories a day to lean bulk is one thing.
> 
> ...


That's just someone with a high TDEE/fast metabolism though. You just have to eat more. Like someone else said, if someone has a slow metabolism and therefore low TDEE, we don't call them hard losers and they don't just call it quits, they either adjust their caloric intake or increase their activity levels.


----------



## ironman1985bcn (Mar 3, 2010)

I have a sort of problem with a super fast metabolismmetabolism + a super fast lifestyle, which is boll0cks in gaining muscle terms.

I NEED a lot of food to grow, but my metabolism will get faster pretty quickly which I would stop "growing" after a couplee of days or weeks, II run a bar and thankly enough I get really busy and gotta run for a couple hours everyday, I stress myself about it and cannot really get some decent sleep\rest.

AM I screwed? Nah, Im endintg the season in a month and half and I will eat breathe and sweat over muscle gain.... Plus I have a load of gear stashed waiting for the right time.

Will bulk for 8months then trim down for 10 weeks and bulking again.


----------



## BeingReborn (Aug 27, 2015)

I'mNotAPervert! said:


> Right, finally, a bit of info we can work with :lol: You've just gotta be smart. Use foods that are easy to swallow down, low in volume and high in calories. Olive oil, walnut oil and other stuff is very good for sprinkling over food and into shakes to increase the caloric content dramatically. Sugary snacks are not only calorific but also often leave you feeling hungrier than when you started eating them. Pasta is a great carb choice, 500 calories in a couple of handfuls of dried stuff - mix pasta with some meat, some pesto, cheese and extra olive oil and you can get somewhere between 1-2000 calories in a single meal.
> 
> You also need to find what meal frequency works for you. I find that eating small and regular meals keeps me feeling fuller, whereas if I'm shooting for 4000 a day then 4 big meals is quite easy to manage.
> 
> Also, feel free to slip in the odd kebab, pizza or McDonalds if you're particularly struggling one day


Thanks for the info. Yeah the takeaway is on speed dial sometimes hahaha. Not McShithouse though. Did you not read about the human carcasses in McDonalds? Looool. 

Yeah the pasta meal sounds good, definitely any meal with 2000 calories that's not grossly unhealthy is a winner. Had 2 kebabs last week. And a cake with 1700 calories in it. Haaa. MyFitnessPal nearly had a heart attack when I typed it all in. It says things to me like "if every day was like this you'll be 12 stone in 5 weeks" and I'm like, no chance, try again haha.

Had pasta, pesto, sweetcorn and tuna earlier. An hour later I was hungry again. Had 9 twixes and about 15 packs of crisps. Not the healthiest of choices. Still hungry now. I s**t you not. Can you see why I need other solutions as I don't like eating crap food to get calories up.


----------



## BeingReborn (Aug 27, 2015)

Dark sim said:


> Not sure what answers you are expecting here. We cannot address your medical condition. And I'm sorry you have not tried cutting becuase we only spoke about this a.few days ago. Then you after speaking to a few people that tell you can't.cut, sorry but that is bs.
> 
> If you want to gain weight you eat more, if you want to lose weight, you eat less. An easy way to add calories are shakes, with oats, whey and olive oil. Use sugars as an easy way to consume kcals.


I did try cutting for a few days and I was f*cked. I can't function when I drop carbs, I keep sweating and shaking and going hypo and my training was useless, just going hypo all the time.

That's why I decided to just up my calories and train harder and see if I can drop bodyfat and gain muscle that way.


----------



## BeingReborn (Aug 27, 2015)

ironman1985bcn said:


> I have a sort of problem with a super fast metabolismmetabolism + a super fast lifestyle, which is boll0cks in gaining muscle terms.
> 
> I NEED a lot of food to grow, but my metabolism will get faster pretty quickly which I would stop "growing" after a couplee of days or weeks, II run a bar and thankly enough I get really busy and gotta run for a couple hours everyday, I stress myself about it and cannot really get some decent sleep\rest.
> 
> ...


Totally get it 100%!!!!


----------



## IronJohnDoe (Oct 17, 2013)

BeingReborn said:


> That's why I decided to just *up my calories* and train harder and see if I can drop bodyfat and gain muscle that way.


Mate I'm no expert but is pretty basic, for burn bodyfat yes, training hard is important but mainly you have to burn more calories than you eat, how can you do that by eating more?

When you in diet 500cals of deficit and patient will be enough for most.

Start from there than adjust


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

BeingReborn said:


> Thanks for the info. Yeah the takeaway is on speed dial sometimes hahaha. Not McShithouse though. Did you not read about the human carcasses in McDonalds? Looool.
> 
> Yeah the pasta meal sounds good, definitely any meal with 2000 calories that's not grossly unhealthy is a winner. Had 2 kebabs last week. And a cake with 1700 calories in it. Haaa. MyFitnessPal nearly had a heart attack when I typed it all in. It says things to me like "if every day was like this you'll be 12 stone in 5 weeks" and I'm like, no chance, try again haha.
> 
> Had pasta, pesto, sweetcorn and tuna earlier. An hour later I was hungry again. Had 9 twixes and about 15 packs of crisps. Not the healthiest of choices. Still hungry now. I s**t you not. Can you see why I need other solutions as I don't like eating crap food to get calories up.


You just have to experiment and see what works, in regards to what foods leave you feeling full and bloated and which ones you digest quickly, as well as finding out your required caloric intake to gain weight. That McDonald's human meat thing was a massive hoax incase you never heard btw lol, the original article that was being posted around was from a joke news site :lol:

I forgot to address your medical condition in my last post. If it's an insulinoma then presumably the feelings of going hypo are going to be from problems with your insulin levels, which would explain why you feel like you need a lot of carbs to function. If you need to cut on high carbs it's certainly doable, you just need to cut out calories elsewhere, mainly from fats - a caloric deficit is the main thing you should focus on achieving. If we're talking about gaining muscle though, that won't be happening if you're eating to lose weight. It's either/or.


----------



## BeingReborn (Aug 27, 2015)

I'mNotAPervert! said:


> You just have to experiment and see what works, in regards to what foods leave you feeling full and bloated and which ones you digest quickly, as well as finding out your required caloric intake to gain weight. That McDonald's human meat thing was a massive hoax incase you never heard btw lol, the original article that was being posted around was from a joke news site :lol:
> 
> I forgot to address your medical condition in my last post. If it's an insulinoma then presumably the feelings of going hypo are going to be from problems with your insulin levels, which would explain why you feel like you need a lot of carbs to function. If you need to cut on high carbs it's certainly doable, you just need to cut out calories elsewhere, mainly from fats - a caloric deficit is the main thing you should focus on achieving. If we're talking about gaining muscle though, that won't be happening if you're eating to lose weight. It's either/or.


Haha yeah the McShithouse thing is funny. Gives a new meaning to the McRib. Loool. 

Yeah insulinoma makes things complicated.

If I tried to keep carbs high and protein high and just cut down on fats this would probably make it possible to get into a deficit without feeling like utter cr*p. Does it matter if you don't stick to strict macros? How do I work out what amount of protein/carbs/fat I should eat daily?

I weigh around 135 lbs now but my body fat is at least 30%, probably because I am constantly having to use fast acting carbs to combat hypos from massive insulin over-production and because this illness has literally eaten sh*tloads of muscle away. When gluconeogenesis is happening so frequently, the body starts converting muscle proteins to sugar. Many people do not not know that protein in the body can be converted to sugar to be dumped into the bloodstream.

My goal is really recomposition, get my bf down and put on mass. So ideally I need to lose the bodyfat and stack on muscle. I've gained over 2 stone in total now from where I was when the insulinoma was running riot, but it's taken a few years of eating like a machine and my bodyfat is far too high and f*ck all muscle. I'd like to drop about a stone of bodyfat and gain about 2 stone of muscle.

So can you not lose bodyfat and gain muscle at the same time?


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

I'mNotAPervert! said:


> That's just someone with a high TDEE/fast metabolism though. You just have to eat more. Like someone else said, if someone has a slow metabolism and therefore low TDEE, we don't call them hard losers and they don't just call it quits, they either adjust their caloric intake or increase their activity levels.


Oo Oo Oo that was me :bounce:


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

BeingReborn said:


> Haha yeah the McShithouse thing is funny. Gives a new meaning to the McRib. Loool.
> 
> Yeah insulinoma makes things complicated.
> 
> ...


It's all made harder by the fact that you're a woman tbh. Blokes, right at the start when they've yet to gain any muscle, can gain muscle and lose fat at the same time for a few months. Then from there it's something that canonlybe achieved with certain drugs, and even then you'd make better progress by just sticking to one at a time. Where women don't have the genetic make-up to build muscle like men, it becomes incredibly hard to do both at the same time unless everything is perfect.

As for how your macros are made up, you needn't be strict for general purpose bulking or cutting. As long as I'm getting enough protein and I'm sticking to my overall calories then I just let my carbs and fats come as they come, works whether bulking or cutting


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

BeingReborn said:


> I did try cutting for a few days and I was f*cked. I can't function when I drop carbs, I keep sweating and shaking and going hypo and my training was useless, just going hypo all the time.
> 
> That's why I decided to just up my calories and train harder and see if I can drop bodyfat and gain muscle that way.


so you tried something for a few days...and I never told you to cut carbs. All this advice you've been seeking and you end up doing what you think is best. Why ask for advice?


----------



## BeingReborn (Aug 27, 2015)

I'mNotAPervert! said:


> It's all made harder by the fact that you're a woman tbh. Blokes, right at the start when they've yet to gain any muscle, can gain muscle and lose fat at the same time for a few months. Then from there it's something that canonlybe achieved with certain drugs, and even then you'd make better progress by just sticking to one at a time. Where women don't have the genetic make-up to build muscle like men, it becomes incredibly hard to do both at the same time unless everything is perfect.
> 
> As for how your macros are made up, you needn't be strict for general purpose bulking or cutting. As long as I'm getting enough protein and I'm sticking to my overall calories then I just let my carbs and fats come as they come, works whether bulking or cutting


Yeah too right it's harder! That's why I was looking at various options e.g. DNP for losing bodyfat or roids for gaining muscle. I'd seriously consider roids if I did enough research to understand what they do to insulin/gluconeogenesis/ATP etc and even then it would still be experimental because anything overproducing insulin in the body is an unknown quantity.


----------



## BeingReborn (Aug 27, 2015)

Dark sim said:


> so you tried something for a few days...and I never told you to cut carbs. All this advice you've been seeking and you end up doing what you think is best. Why ask for advice?


I know you didn't - and I never stated that you did. Dropping carbs a bit was an experiment more than anything. To see if I could train properly or at the same intensity. Everything is experimental for me!

I may need to experiment with when I have carbs and what types especially pre-workout.

Don't be mad.


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

monkeybiker said:


> Why do you think a doctor would be able to give you better weight lifting advice than a group of experienced weight lifters?


no is more the fact she has some serious medical condition and rather than listening to people that know what the condition is and what it requires etc

She posts generic questions like this over and over (this is probably the 5th thread on a similar note) and expects to get better information from being a hardgainer rather than someone who has a serious metabolic condition

So its not weight lifting advice its diet advice without qny of the information


----------



## lambrettalad (May 3, 2012)

I said:


> It's all made harder by the fact that you're a woman tbh. Blokes, right at the start when they've yet to gain any muscle, can gain muscle and lose fat at the same time for a few months. Then from there it's something that canonlybe achieved with certain drugs, and even then you'd make better progress by just sticking to one at a time. Where women don't have the genetic make-up to build muscle like men, it becomes incredibly hard to do both at the same time unless everything is perfect.
> 
> As for how your macros are made up, you needn't be strict for general purpose bulking or cutting. As long as I'm getting enough protein and I'm sticking to my overall calories then I just let my carbs and fats come as they come, works whether bulking or cutting


Yeah too right it's harder! That's why I was looking at various options e.g. DNP for losing bodyfat or roids for gaining muscle. I'd seriously consider roids if I did enough research to understand what they do to insulin/gluconeogenesis/ATP etc and even then it would still be experimental because anything overproducing insulin in the body is an unknown quantity.

And there is the roids reference. It took a while but we got there in the end.


----------



## BeingReborn (Aug 27, 2015)

lambrettalad said:


> Yeah too right it's harder! That's why I was looking at various options e.g. DNP for losing bodyfat or roids for gaining muscle. I'd seriously consider roids if I did enough research to understand what they do to insulin/gluconeogenesis/ATP etc and even then it would still be experimental because anything overproducing insulin in the body is an unknown quantity.
> 
> And there is the roids reference. It took a while but we got there in the end.


"I'd seriously consider" does not mean "I am going to do." It is pure conjecture.

But hey, you've proven over and over here that you never let the facts get in the way of a good old story.


----------



## BeingReborn (Aug 27, 2015)

mrwright said:


> no is more the fact she has some serious medical condition and rather than listening to people that know what the condition is and what it requires etc
> 
> She posts generic questions like this over and over (this is probably the 5th thread on a similar note) and expects to get better information from being a hardgainer rather than someone who has a serious metabolic condition
> 
> So its not weight lifting advice its diet advice without qny of the information


Who should I listen to?

Doctors admit this is an extremely rare condition, one that most of them will never diagnose in their career and they only read about in textbooks. They haven't a clue what to suggest other than telling me not to exercise at all (covering their asses) and one even suggested that I try flexing my quads whilst watching telly if I want to gain muscle. Haha. Oh dear.

I haven't found a single example of anyone that does hard training with this condition.

Doctors don't know what to suggest and Dieticians don't know what to suggest and I don't have any peers that train to ask.

So there's no one, medical or otherwise, that I can ask about weight lifting OR eating.

So what do you suggest I do, just give up or learn to co-exist with it, do loads of research and crack on.

If you have an issue with these threads, it is very simple, don't read them.


----------



## Gavinmcl (Jul 1, 2010)

Use some cancer curing cannabis and bulking will be easy when you are munchied every day just don't have crap food in the house and divulge into mass amounts of healthy foods


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

is it me or is this site only attracting nutters intent on wasting everyone's time and ignoring everyone's advice.


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

BeingReborn said:


> Who should I listen to?
> 
> Doctors admit this is an extremely rare condition, one that most of them will never diagnose in their career and they only read about in textbooks. They haven't a clue what to suggest other than telling me not to exercise at all (covering their asses) and one even suggested that I try flexing my quads whilst watching telly if I want to gain muscle. Haha. Oh dear.
> 
> ...


maybe listen tto what you were told on other threads

Or mention yyour condition and offer some info

Otherwise you may get dangerous advice

But it still remains eat less to lose fat

Eatmore to gaine


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

Everyone is a hardgainer!


----------



## BeingReborn (Aug 27, 2015)

Right, just been plugging some numbers.

I can cut my calories down as long as I can still eat loads of carbs.

If I cut my calories right down to 3000 a day, I can still eat 300 grams of carbs and keep macros at 40/20/40 - pro/fat/carbs. If I want to eat more carbs, I'd have to just change the macros. On a training day I will probably need a lot more carbs, so I'd have to find a way round that.

How much protein should I eat per day at 135lb bodyweight?

Is this right - carbs have 4 calories per gram, protein has 4 calories per gram, fat has 9 calories per gram?

What is carb cycling?

So on a 3000 calorie diet at 40/20/40 macro, I would get 1200 cals from proteins, 600 cals from fats and 1200 cals from carbs. So, 300g of protein, 66.6 grams of fats and 300g of carbs.

Have I calculated this correctly?


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

BeingReborn said:


> Right, just been plugging some numbers.
> 
> I can cut my calories down as long as I can still eat loads of carbs.
> 
> ...


sounds like you need to find how many Cals you need at maintenance then tweak it from there for cutting or bulking..


----------



## BeingReborn (Aug 27, 2015)

Plate said:


> sounds like you need to find how many Cals you need at maintenance then tweak it from there for cutting or bulking..


Hi

Around 4000-5000 to maintain, maybe a bit more if training like an animal. So looking at cutting to 3000 and see what happens from there.


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

BeingReborn said:


> Hi
> 
> Around 4000-5000 to maintain, maybe a bit more if training like an animal. So looking at cutting to 3000 and see what happens from there.


go for it, it seems the only way your going to know is by staying consistent for a week and see what the scales say, then adjust if needs be..


----------



## BeingReborn (Aug 27, 2015)

Plate said:


> go for it, it seems the only way your going to know is by staying consistent for a week and see what the scales say, then adjust if needs be..


Yeah, I just have to work out what to eat to fit within those numbers.

At the moment I'm like a dustbin, I just eat anything and everything. Carb monster. Lol.


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

BeingReborn said:


> Yeah, I just have to work out what to eat to fit within those numbers.
> 
> At the moment I'm like a dustbin, I just eat anything and everything. Carb monster. Lol.


what happens when you switch your carbs to sweet potato and brown rice and brown bread?

Is it only the carbs what are stopping the shakes and lack of energy?


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

BeingReborn said:


> Who should I listen to?
> 
> Doctors admit this is an extremely rare condition, one that most of them will never diagnose in their career and they only read about in textbooks. They haven't a clue what to suggest other than telling me not to exercise at all (covering their asses) and one even suggested that I try flexing my quads whilst watching telly if I want to gain muscle. Haha. Oh dear.
> 
> ...


It sounds to me like this is a question of trial and error. We can only give you some much info dependant on our own experience. Since none of us have this condition or even encountered it at all then your just going to have to pioneer and find out what works best for you.

If your not willing to trust quacks, dietitians and what ever other specialists your under then you really have no other choice.

And once again if you don't want other people's opinions....... Then don't ask a friggin question!


----------



## BeingReborn (Aug 27, 2015)

Plate said:


> what happens when you switch your carbs to sweet potato and brown rice and brown bread?
> 
> Is it only the carbs what are stopping the shakes and lack of energy?


I do generally eat those as a rule. But I have lots of fast carbs as well especially on a bad day where I have multiple hypos. I've woken up before at sub 1.1 blood sugar and that was even after eating through the night. Sometimes that's just how it goes.

Yes it is only carbs that help. I can't function on low carbs, I just keep having hypos.


----------



## BeingReborn (Aug 27, 2015)

Verno said:


> It sounds to me like this is a question of trial and error. We can only give you some much info dependant on our own experience. Since none of us have this condition or even encountered it at all then your just going to have to pioneer and find out what works best for you.
> 
> If your not willing to trust quacks, dietitians and what ever other specialists your under then you really have no other choice.
> 
> And once again if you don't want other people's opinions....... Then don't ask a friggin question!


Lol. Now, now, put those teddies back in the pram.


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

BeingReborn said:


> Lol. Now, now, put those teddies back in the pram.


I give up!

Right gents I'm calling this one.


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

BeingReborn said:


> I know you didn't - and I never stated that you did. Dropping carbs a bit was an experiment more than anything. To see if I could train properly or at the same intensity. Everything is experimental for me!
> 
> I may need to experiment with when I have carbs and what types especially pre-workout.
> 
> Don't be mad.


im not mad, it's just this was covered in previous thread. I've answered how much protein you need. Then to reduce your fats. And you need to cut not bulk. This has all been said...and even repeated again in this thread. You need to stick to something long enough for it to make a difference, a few days is not.

There is no magic, so I'm not sure what other answers you are expecting.

The other option I told you to explore/try is keto. If you can stay keto for long enough maybr your body can switch to using ketone for fuel. Doubtful given your condition, but who knows....I'm out


----------



## BeingReborn (Aug 27, 2015)

Dark sim said:


> im not mad, it's just this was covered in previous thread. I've answered how much protein you need. Then to reduce your fats. And you need to cut not bulk. This has all been said...and even repeated again in this thread. You need to stick to something long enough for it to make a difference, a few days is not.
> 
> There is no magic, so I'm not sure what other answers you are expecting.
> 
> The other option I told you to explore/try is keto. If you can stay keto for long enough maybr your body can switch to using ketone for fuel. Doubtful given your condition, but who knows....I'm out


What's carb cycling?


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

BeingReborn said:


> What's carb cycling?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

BeingReborn said:


> Hi
> 
> Around 4000-5000 to maintain, maybe a bit more if training like an animal. So looking at cutting to 3000 and see what happens from there.


Thought you wanted to gain?


----------



## BeingReborn (Aug 27, 2015)

Plate said:


> View attachment 114822


Gutting myself laughing.

That dude's stolen my breakfast. 



FelonE said:


> Thought you wanted to gain?


Read the thread!!


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

FelonE said:


> Thought you wanted to gain?


Mate don't even ask :whistling:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

BeingReborn said:


> Gutting myself laughing.
> 
> That dude's stolen my breakfast.
> 
> Read the thread!!


Cba lol


----------



## BeingReborn (Aug 27, 2015)

What is carb cycling?


----------



## lewdylewd (May 18, 2015)

BeingReborn said:


> anyone find it hard to make gains?
> 
> what's the best way round it?


Train harder, eat more, stop blaming your plateu on being a "hard-gainer". 

Are you a man? Who's that in your avi?


----------



## Brook877 (May 16, 2012)

http://lmgtfy.com/?q=What+is+carb+cycling+


----------



## BeingReborn (Aug 27, 2015)

lewdylewd said:


> Train harder, eat more, stop blaming your plateu on being a "hard-gainer".
> 
> Are you a man? Who's that in your avi?


Haha. If only it WAS a plateau.

Do I look like a man?

Have a word.


----------



## lewdylewd (May 18, 2015)

BeingReborn said:


> Haha. If only it WAS a plateau.
> 
> Do I look like a man?
> 
> Have a word.


No if that's you in the avi you don't look like a man. Just thought you might be a man with a pic of a woman as your avi. What are your goals? I take it your looking to gain muscle? Sorry if this has been covered not read whole thread.

PS. You wanting beefed?


----------



## BeingReborn (Aug 27, 2015)

Brook877 said:


> http://lmgtfy.com/?q=What+is+carb+cycling+


Haha. Stop being a tool and explain it in simple terms. Google is full of bro science.



lewdylewd said:


> No if that's you in the avi you don't look like a man. Just thought you might be a man with a pic of a woman as your avi. What are your goals? I take it your looking to gain muscle? Sorry if this has been covered not read whole thread.
> 
> PS. You wanting beefed?


Loooooool.


----------



## Brook877 (May 16, 2012)

First link-

The carb cycling diet is simply the cycling of carbs.

Throughout the week, you rotate through high-carb, moderate-carb, and low/no-carb days. All days require a high protein intake.

Stop expecting people to spoon feed you.


----------



## BeingReborn (Aug 27, 2015)

Brook877 said:


> First link-
> 
> The carb cycling diet is simply the cycling of carbs.
> 
> ...


Haha. Thanks. That wasn't so hard was it.

Stop being a whankeur. Spoon feeding is where it's at. Why have you not looked at my food choices thread yet and come up with a diet? F*ck's sake, cannot get the staff.


----------



## Artgg (Dec 29, 2014)

Im "hard gainer" I mean hard work and dedication 8 months different doing 10-12 hr shifts and eating 4 meals only


----------



## BeingReborn (Aug 27, 2015)

Artgg said:


> Im "hard gainer" I mean hard work and dedication 8 months different doing 10-12 hr shifts and eating 4 meals only
> 
> View attachment 114823


Wow amazing difference there. Especially your arms! Well done.

What meals do you eat?


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Artgg said:


> Im "hard gainer" I mean hard work and dedication 8 months different doing 10-12 hr shifts and eating 4 meals only
> 
> View attachment 114823


your not a hard gainer, you are just doing it right!

good work mate


----------



## Artgg (Dec 29, 2014)

BeingReborn said:


> Wow amazing difference there. Especially your arms! Well done.
> 
> What meals do you eat?


at the moment I will have 5-6 egg whites for breakfast once I arrived at work I will have protein bar or cookie, first break tuna and rice, lunch chicken breast and rice, 3th break I will have same as lunch, when I finish work I will have protein shake and banana then gym after gym I will have chicken and rice and before I go to bed I will have 250g of cottage cheese with sugar free syrup so Im looking at 3200 cals 250g/prot 300/carbs + I will have snacks like crisps or sultans, thats pretty it. I do eat s**t sat-sun but once Im in work It easier control my diet. At the moment Im suffer with anxiety and its hard to eat so I stop going gym every day, 3-4 times a week. Hope it helps


----------



## BeingReborn (Aug 27, 2015)

Artgg said:


> at the moment I will have 5-6 egg whites for breakfast once I arrived at work I will have protein bar or cookie, first break tuna and rice, lunch chicken breast and rice, 3th break I will have same as lunch, when I finish work I will have protein shake and banana then gym after gym I will have chicken and rice and before I go to bed I will have 250g of cottage cheese with sugar free syrup so Im looking at 3200 cals 250g/prot 300/carbs + I will have snacks like crisps or sultans, thats pretty it. I do eat s**t sat-sun but once Im in work It easier control my diet. At the moment Im suffer with anxiety and its hard to eat so I stop going gym every day, 3-4 times a week. Hope it helps


Thanks dude! I do something similar but might add a few things you have. Am sick of eating now, it's a chore not a pleasure.


----------



## Artgg (Dec 29, 2014)

BeingReborn said:


> Thanks dude! I do something similar but might add a few things you have. Am sick of eating now, it's a chore not a pleasure.


It depends what you doing its old picture btw. Im working so I have appetite but if I would do office job I would eat less carbs and add more fibre probably lack of fibre is my issue now.


----------



## BeingReborn (Aug 27, 2015)

Artgg said:


> It depends what you doing its old picture btw. Im working so I have appetite but if I would do office job I would eat less carbs and add more fibre probably lack of fibre is my issue now.


I know EXACTLY what you mean. The more activity I do the more I eat like a machine. You made some really solid gains in those pictures. That's proper graft and no shortcuts or quick fixes. And people like you and I with that real fast metabolism are already not on a level playing field with this stuff.

F*cking well done, you should be proud of that progress. Hard work pays off. And it's nice to see a bit of human integrity.


----------



## Artgg (Dec 29, 2014)

BeingReborn said:


> I know EXACTLY what you mean. The more activity I do the more I eat like a machine. You made some really solid gains in those pictures. That's proper graft and no shortcuts or quick fixes. And people like you and I with that real fast metabolism are already not on a level playing field with this stuff.
> 
> F*cking well done, you should be proud of that progress. Hard work pays off. And it's nice to see a bit of human integrity.


thank you mate thats a really warm words


----------



## Fletch68 (Mar 17, 2013)

Everyone is a hard gainer


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Ronnie Pickering is a hard gainer :scared:


----------



## Falc76 (Sep 28, 2014)

mrwright said:


> You keep posting the same kind of thread
> 
> You have this big medical condition so go see a doctor an ask them n stop posting shite


negative pr**k


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

Falc76 said:


> negative pr**k


ok then woman with a serious life threatening disease do what i a random on the internet says despite no knowledge of how it may affect you.


----------



## Tomahawk (Dec 24, 2014)

So many people repeat what they've heard "eat more". That's not always true. For many people (such as myself) eating more just makes them fat. I've gotten fat off of brown rice, chicken breast, and broccoli.

Your body will only grow a certain amount, and it only needs a certain amount of food to do that. Give it any more and it will just turn to fat.


----------

